# Recent '99 Yard Machine purchase...



## TecumsehBriggs

This is my second time writing this. I don't know what happened, but as I typed, the spacebar acted as a backspace button & deleted the next letter in line. I re-booted, then got kicked off the internet. When I restarted a second time, I had some updates to install. Maybe that was it, I don't know. Anyhoo...

Picked up a 1997 (thought it was a '99) MTD/Yard Machine, 18.5 Briggs Twin, 42" mulching deck, hydro trans. I bought it knowing there was a problem with the engine stalling when the blades were engaged. I pressure washed everything awhile back & replaced a hood pivot bolt that was missing so she would at least look presentable. She sat while I worked on the '99 Murray that I sold recently, then the Craftsman. I'm just about finished with the Craftsman (progress posted in the appropriate section), so I started on the MTD before the lights went out.

I removed the deck & immediately found out why the engine stalled when engaging the deck. The spindles are rusted fast! There's also evidence of several generations of rodent nesting. YUCK! Took the deck to my outdoor workbench & used PB Blaster on all the nuts, bolts & spindles. I doubt the spindles are salvageable, but at least they're available & relatively inexpensive. I also found a broken lever for the brake pedal. Guess I'll have to take that off & weld it back together. Not sure what is loose in the steering, but as I continue to go down the line, I'll find it. So far a tie rod end is worn out...

The rear fenders & battery box are rusty, but I plan to do a paint job on this mower like I did to the Murray. Found some machinery gray paint that matches to a tee. The battery found its way to the Murray, since I couldn't afford to go out & buy one right away. I'll need one soon, though. After I sold the Murray, it freed up some cash to fund the Craftsman project. Hopefully, I can sell the Craftsman soon so I can finish off the MTD. I plan to paint the grille with the same color paint as the Craftsman grille (black metallic Krylon Fusion). I really like the way it looks. Pics to follow, I promise.

Sorry about the long-winded posts, but I had alot of caffeine today. I find working on these to be like therapy. I was in a severe depression for a long time after my dog Bear died. I still miss him & always will. Alot of things went to crap around the house, including my 1996 Central Park, 18/46. She's in good hands now. TractorWrangler has spent alot of time (and a few bucks) to get her going again. from the pictures I've seen, she's back on the road (or lawn) again. 

Good night for now. TB


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Priced the deck spindle assemblies today. So much for "relatively inexpensive"...Willard's has them for $66.95 each! YIKES! I've even seen them for more than that. Found some on ebay for $36 each including blades. I'll probably go that route. Maybe I'll get lucky & the old ones will magically free up...


----------



## jhngardner367

If you can manage to free them up,you can match the bearings at most NAPA,or car quest outlets.Try this trick,to free up the bearings:get a farmer's syringe from a farm-supply,and use the needle-type grease injector on it.fill it with PB Blaster,and inject it into the bearing,betweenthe spindle,and the seal lip.Then,just work it back and forth,and use some more PB.This has worked for me several times.Make sure,after freeing them up,you inject bearing grease into the bearings.Good luck.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here are some "before" shots of the Yard Machine, deck removed. Some rust issues, but not bad.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Took the rear fender assembly off today. I have plans to de-rust & paint it, along with the rest of the mower. Checked over all the linkage; found a broken spring on the drive belt idler pulley which forced the pulley into the frame, effectively ruining it (need a pulley, too), a couple springs that weren't even installed & a broken brake lockout bracket. Now I have to track down the part numbers so I can replace the defective parts. BTW, it's a model 695. More to come...


----------



## farmertim

I wish I had the time to work(play) on my machinery as much as I need to, I am jealous of you TecumsehBriggs.
I have to travel 70 miles to get to my property before I can do anything and then only on weekends (at the moment)

I think I will come and visit all you guys on my next holiday so I can play over there!!!!

Cheers
Tim
:aussie:


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Come on over, by all means. I'll even make an amusement park ride called "Tinker On TB's Tractor". I'll provide the tools, you provide the labor. It's a win/win situation! Hours of fun for the whole family...arty:

Found the part numbers & prices...about $47 with shipping & that doesn't include the deck spindles I need, which would cost another $72. That's $119. I could save about $20 by buying a used complete deck for $50. A few cans of spray paint...$15. Considering I paid $150 for this unit, I'll have $300 into it. Not alot of profit margin when I sell it. Well, that just figures!


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Pop just went thru having to buy a mandrel assembly for my white LT12- we bot an original OEM style mandrel from a guy selling tractor parts- then he ordered a 'new' mandrel from where i originally bot the tractor from - both were around $60 - which was the same price years ago when i bot one for it .

MTD's seem to have the metal sleeve oblong when berings go bad ( one style of MTD mandrel) - even putting new berings in they still dont tighten up.

Ive managed to 'reuse' a couple rusted berings - they were the type with a plastic side cover- i pryed the cover off, sprayed em with carb cleaner, then repacked em with heavy duty wheel bering grease- they lasted another couple years.

Ive come across two different mandrel types- ones the type of all metal- it bolts together - the other is a cast aluminum housing - my 96 MTD has those- the rest use the metal type.


Sounds like my 97 mastercut- the original deck had a huge hole in it with bad mandrels- i picked up a clunker MTD few years back for $25 with a recently rebuilt deck ( new blades- fresh paint) - i put that deck on instead.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

*Update...*

Found a used rear fender for $10. It's red, but I found some Machinery Gray paint that is a perfect match. I'll have to cut a slot in the right fender for the shifter, but that's within my scope of abilities. I already have it marked out, ready to cut.

Found a used spring, for $2, a new pulley for $10 & both spindles with blades for $36 each. Still need the brake lockout bracket, though. Funny thing, both spindles were frozen soild. After a week of 90 degree heat & repeated soakings with PB Blaster, both spindles freed up! I was amazed. I'm not going to change them at this time, just the blades. Maybe I'll sell them or just save them for future use.

Sunday I cleaned & painted the deck gloss black. Came out nice. Sure was hot...edro:


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Today I installed the drive idler pulley & its spring. What a PITA! Turns out, it's way easier if you remove the variable drive pulley, install the idler, then re-install the VD pulley. It also helps if you remove the seat assembly. The spring went in with the help of a Vise Grip. Figure it out as you go...

If it wasn't so danged hot & humid, I'd start on the paint. Lots of peeling paint & some rust underneath. Gonna get the undercoat treatment, then some new Machinery Gray paint on top & semi-gloss black on the chassis as needed.

The deck is finished. Painted it Sunday, touched up a few spots & installed the new mulching blades today. It'll have to wait until I get the paintwork done & install a new brake lockout bracket before it gets installed.

After that, an oil change, new spark plugs & a new air filter. Soon to be whole again...


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Yeah I had to take the back of the white apart to get to everything - same for my 97 mastercut in the shed when i dropped the transaxle - its a pain but easier to get at things .

Itll make it easier to paint the chassis tho .....


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I straightened out the brake lockout bracket today. Came out ok. Tomorrow I'll dig out the welder & see if I can weld it back together without goofing it up. Would it be better to arc weld it, or MIG?

Hopefully tomorrow I can also start on the rear fender. I have to cut the opening for the shifter, prime & paint. I also have to paint the hood, footplates & chassis.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

*Brake lockout bracket...*

Mig welded the brake lockout bracket today. This thing was bent at a 45 degree angle & snapped off at the spring hole, twisted at the end with the mounting stud & slightly bent where the brake release rod goes. Took a few tries & a couple adjustments; had to locate my spare welding tips which was no easy task, but in the end it worked. I saved myself $10 + shipping on a new one. I even got a coat of gloss black paint on it. For some reason it was painted green...on a gray tractor...Now (maybe tomorrow) I can start prepping the chassis & body for paint & reinstall the deck a couple days after the paint dries.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Installed the bracket today, put a battery in her & took her for a drive for the first time since I bought her. Not a bad runner. I drilled the holes for the reverse cutout safety switch & the holes for the shifter trim plate, then painted it top & bottom with machinery gray, removed the mask from the rear decal. Looks great! I also had to Mig weld 2 small cracks in the rear fender. I'm getting better at it, I guess. I removed the hood & side covers to prep for paint. I sanded the rusty areas on the chassis, masked the decals & painted it semigloss black. I also oiled all the pivot points while I had it all apart. 

While I was oiling everything, I took apart my '96 Ranch King & oiled her up, too. Same machine, pretty much. Different sheet metal.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Saturday & Sunday were "work on the tractor" days. Today, I disassembled the grille, hood & side panels; masked off decals; removed rust (quite a bit); primed & undercoated, ready for paint. Hopefully tomorrow (Monday) I can paint the remaining panels. The battery box is undercoated & painted, ready to go back in.

I also bought some satin black Krylon Fusion for the grille. I was going to use the metallic textured paint I used on the Craftsman, but I wanted to do something different. I'll have to decide if I want to swap the grille with one from a "race mower" I picked up on Saturday. It has a good grille. Mine has pieces broken off where it meets the frame. The quick fix is to change it. I would then have to repair 2 grilles before I could use them on future projects...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Today I reinstalled all the body parts (hood, side panels, grille from another unit & rear fender) & touched up the paint as needed. So freaking hot I showered 3 times; once after I woke up & twice after working outside. I washed the rubber footplate covers & reinstalled them, too. Removed the masking tape. Wow, what a difference! Looks like a new machine. The starter decided to take a dump, so I removed one from a different unit & will install tomorrow. I'll post pics tomorrow, I'm beat.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Changed the starter today, started right up. While watching the belts as she ran, I noticed the idler pulley jumping around like crazy. I removed the drive belt & found a very worn spot that was causing the malfunction. So, I picked up some parts; a used deck belt, pulley guards & a choke cable for another unit I'm working on, and a drive belt for this one. 

Found a guy who repairs small engines & equipment fulltime and sells parts. We probably talked about tractors & stuff for about 2 hours. He offered me a couple of garden tractors he was going to fix, but would rather just sell. We'll see...


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Looks sharp- fresh paint makes things look tons better. 

Yeah those plastic MTD grilles crack easily - ive used flat metal on the inside to fix them- one i sorta liked ( by the PO) - they used a piece of metal kindorf ( square metal with perforations and one side is open - electricians/plumbers use it to hang pipes in the ceilings )- i painted it black and it sort of looks like a mini air dam.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Replaced the drive belt Saturday, not too bad. Installed the deck & adjusted it,replaced both spark plugs & went for a mow. Nice quiet machine, smooth ride. Still need to fine-tune the deck adjustment, then change the air filter. Seems kinda finicky...

Got a guy interested in it. Called a couple times, but he wants to trade 2 of his older tractors & "maybe some cash". I told him I could "maybe give him $100 apiece" for his & accept $500 cash. I just don't need a crapload of tractors sitting around. He was thinking quite differently, I guess. I sent him a few pics via email, but haven't heard anything back. I'll finish adjusting everything, then take some pics & post it on craigslist. That's actually where I found it, but nowhere near the condition she's in now!

Here's a pic of the finished machine before the deck got installed.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Looks brand new- i have ( well its in pieces now) a '96 MTD that's exactally the same color /deck/motor - mine was $50- motor ran, but tractor was a serious rustbucket.

Ive done a deal like that one guy - i had a rebuilt 90's murray RER for sale - was near mint- cept a dull spot where gas spilled in the back - swapped a decent motor on, hooked up the ign switch ( PO tore all that out) - shined it up and sat it out front for a reasonable $300 - guy stops by and said he'd give me his broken tractor and cash for it - so i said " okay $200 and your tractor - its yours" - he brot his broken 99 murray over - gave me the cash and the deal was done . I had to swap a 13.5HP briggs on his tractor and new blades ( motor had a thrown rod) - had it mowing 3 days later.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

*The finished product*

Painted, deck installed, tuned up.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Looks like I found her a new home. I'm supposed to deliver her Saturday morning to a guy in Dyer, Indiana. I get 2 semi-working tractors in exchange plus cash & a delivery charge. I'll keep ya posted...


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Itll keep you busy and some cash flowing - my wife wishes id flip tractors ( fix and resell) , i just like my 'backup tractors' in case something goofs up on one of the others- the plus thing ive noticed is i use 15 galons of gas in a year , not too bad.

Im actually down 3 tractors at the moment- 2 need new drive belts, one has a loose mandrel pulley - most the others just need maintence done ( blade sharpening and oil changes definitely). When it cools off some i want to work on 6 other tractors to add to my mowing fleet ( most need deck's rebuilt).


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here are the two MTDs I took in trade plus $525 in cash.

The red one is a Huskee model 13AN673G131, I believe it's a 2001 model. 16.5hp OHV, 7 speed, 42" deck. Seems like the engine threw a rod. I could take it apart & fix it, or swap the 16hp OHV engine from the 1996 Toro/Wheelhorse that has a bad transaxle. BTW, it came with a 2 bin bagger system.

The dark green one is a Bolens model 13AM662F163, A 2003 model, 15hp OHV, 6 speed, 38" deck. According to the previous owner, this one is supposed to have a drive problem, possibly the rear drive belt (but I doubt that). The steering wheel is cracked, as is the seat. New battery, though.

Not the greatest pics. More to come in another thread (or two).


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Call em MTD's - my 95 'lowes machine' looks like them( cept its blue and yellow) - so does the $10 '03 bolens i got from my bro in law- hood, grille, side covers - only decent things i could salvage were the chassis( like in mint shape), sheetmetal, starter motor and carb- rest was all junk.


Lil cleaning and fixing those should get you some decent cash.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Lil cleaning and fixing those should get you some decent cash.



I'm hoping...considering I really didn't make a big profit off the gray one. These are what will make up the difference. I have enough parts floating around to fix them, but my son's 5th birthday is Saturday, kindergarten starts monday (half day), then full days starting Tuesday. I think I'll have some time after that to decide what I'm going to do with them. So far I have 2 similar MTDs (both red), same size engines, both engines are bad. I may be able to use a piston rod to fix the other, then have some spare parts. I also have a 1996 Toro with the same type engine (Briggs 16hp OHV) that I can use on another. Just been busy last few days.

BTW, here's the Toro I may use for the engine. Trans is shot.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Toro looks in decent shape- just might cost more in the long run getting it moving again tho with needing a new trans.

The MTD's could be a quick turnover to search for a parts mower for the toro.

I have an original 70 toro i want to redo sometime, have to figure out the deck engagement setup ( original lever long gone) - im thinking of using parts from my saved snapper deck pieces- its a super tiny tractor, but is way cool - my 69 wheelhorse is donating its sheetmetal for a rat rod tractor in the near future....


----------



## Pettus9467

My mtd yard machine died when blades would engage also, turned out to be an easy fix after trying everything. One of the battery cables was a little loose. Tightened it and it never dies now.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

My nephew gave me this lil battery powered ATV- has 2 12 volt 7 amp batteries on it - checked the volts and were good, so i figured it might crank one of my tractors over... sure did- with ease even - powerful lil batterys - even smaller then a battery needed for a MTD.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Replaced the fuel lines on the green Bolens, added a fuel shutoff & added some fresh gas. Started right up, but fogged the mosquitoes all to heck! Lots of smoke & the lights went out, so I have to postpone until tomorrow. Picked up a used steering wheel for it (this one is cracked), but will need a seat (lots of cracks & tears). Otherwise, a good cleanup & it's ready to go, AFTER I sharpen the blades & change oil, of course.


----------



## NY660Fan

*Question...*

I just obtained the same tractor. What color paint (or better where did you obtain) did you use? I have to correct some "experience marks" from previous owner. 
Yours looks great! Nice job!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Thanks. I used Machinery Gray from Ace Hardware.

This was a really nice machine after I was done. Probably should've kept it...


----------

